
One month in Kuala Lumpur as a remote developer - smakosh
https://smakosh.com/one-month-in-kuala-lumpur-as-a-remote-developer
======
llampx
How was actually working there remotely? I've worked remotely from an Asian
country and I was somewhat disappointed by the internet speed and reliability
of the connection.

